# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Լվացք

## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասեցի՝ մի հատ թեմա բացեմ, թեթևի մեջ քննարկենք, թե չէ էս ինչ ա դառել ակումբը  :Jpit: 

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, որ լվացքի հետ կապված տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր սովորություններ ունեն, դա փոխվում ա ոչ միայն մշակույթից մշակույթ, այլև ընտանիքից ընտանիք, անհատից անհատ:

Հիմնականում սենց բաները մեր մամաներից ենք սովորում, բայց հետաքրքիր ա կողքից էլ պատմություններ լսելը:
Օրինակ, մի ընկերուհի ունեի, որն ամեն օր լվացք էր անում. նույն հագուստը երկրորդ անգամ առանց լվանալու չէր հագնում: Դրա պատճառով դասերը չէր հասցնում, մինչև մի օր հայտնաբերեցինք, որ ամեն օր մի քանի ժամ լվացք անելու պատճառով ա:
Մարդ էլ կա, ամիսը մեկ կամ ավելի հազվադեպ ա լվացք անում:
Մարդ կա՝ բոլոր տեսակի շորերն իրար հետ ա գցում լվացքի մեքենան, մարդ կա՝ ըստ գույների առանձնացնում ա, մարդ կա՝ ըստ որակի ա առանձնացնում:

Ես մամայիցս սովորել եմ գունավորները, սպիտակներն ու նուրբ գործվածքներն իրարից առանձին լվանալ  :Jpit:  (տանտիրոջս ականջից հեռու, թե չէ որ հայտնաբերի, մի հատ էլ դրա վրա ա խոսելու): Բայց այ չորացնելու համար անպայման չորացուցիչից եմ օգտվում, թե չէ հանցագործություն ա էս կողմերում տանը լվացք կախելը. տունը կբորբոսնի: 

Տենց, դուք էլ ձեզնից պատմեք. ի՞նչ հաճախականությամբ եք լվացք անում, ի՞նչ տիպի հագուստը ոչ մի դեպքում լվացքի մեքենան չեք գցի, ո՞նց եք տեսակավորում, ի՞նչ փոշի/հեղուկ եք օգտագործում և այլն:

----------

Alphaone (07.11.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ցավոտ թեմա  :Sad:  համարյա ամեն օր լվացք, իսկ էս սեզոնին չորացնելու հարմարանք չկա։ Երեխեքի սենյակում եմ դրել էդ շորերը կախելու հարմարանքը ու խոնավությունը մի կողմից, լվացքի փոշու հոտն էլ մի կողմից ամբողջ տան անբաժան մասն ա։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ցավոտ թեմա  համարյա ամեն օր լվացք, իսկ էս սեզոնին չորացնելու հարմարանք չկա։ Երեխեքի սենյակում եմ դրել էդ շորերը կախելու հարմարանքը ու խոնավությունը մի կողմից, լվացքի փոշու հոտն էլ մի կողմից ամբողջ տան անբաժան մասն ա։


Վեռ, բայց գիտես չէ՞, հատկապես էս ջեռուցման սեզոնին էնքան էլ վատ բան չես անում, որ ճտերի սենյակի օդն ակամա խոնավացնում ես  :Smile: 
Օգտակար ու կարևոր ա շատ։

----------


## Cassiopeia

Լիլ, մեր տանը օդը տենց չոր չի, որ դա եսիմինչ օգուտ տա: Բայց ես ավելի շատ հոտից եմ նեղվում: Ինձ լվացքի մաքրող նյութի հոտը խեղդում ա, ու էական չի ոչ փոշու տեսակը, ոչ էլ հեղուկի:

----------


## Freeman

Ես ստեղ օճառով եմ լվանում։ Առաջ ՊՆ օճառով էր, բայց մի տեսակ դուրս չի գալիս հոտը, դրա համար փոխել եմ։
Լվանում եմ գիշերը, կախում նենց տեղ, որ մինչև առավոտ չորանա։ Էնքան եմ լվացել, ֆորմես մաշվել ա, դրա համար մյուս զինվորներն ասում էին ուշ-ուշ լվանամ, բայց դե ավելի լավ ա մաշված, քան կեղտոտ։

----------

Alphaone (07.11.2014), AniwaR (18.11.2014), Cassiopeia (06.11.2014), The silent river (06.11.2014), Ձայնալար (08.11.2014), Մուշու (06.11.2014), Շինարար (06.11.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Ես ստեղ օճառով եմ լվանում։ Առաջ ՊՆ օճառով էր, բայց մի տեսակ դուրս չի գալիս հոտը, դրա համար փոխել եմ։
> Լվանում եմ գիշերը, կախում նենց տեղ, որ մինչև առավոտ չորանա։ Էնքան եմ լվացել, ֆորմես մաշվել ա, դրա համար մյուս զինվորներն ասում էին ուշ-ուշ լվանամ, բայց դե ավելի լավ ա մաշված, քան կեղտոտ։


Չէ ապեր, ավելի լավ ա նաչվեշի հետ լավ լինել ու գոնե հիրեք ամիսը մեկ թազա ֆորմա հագնել:  :Tongue:

----------


## Մուշու

Էն պահը որ ուրախանում եմ քանի դեռ մենակ ապրել չեմ սկսել : ) Ես մանկուց սովորել եմ որ պետքա շորերը լվացնել ամենաուշը 2-3 անգամ հագնելուց հետո :  Իսկ անկողինը ամենաշատը 10 օրը մեկ պետքա փոխել : Լվացքը ըստ հագուստի գույնի և որակի բաժանել  : Տեսնես որ սկսեմ մենակ ապրել կհետևեմ մամայի դասերին  :Think:

----------

Մ Մ (13.11.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն պահը որ ուրախանում եմ քանի դեռ մենակ ապրել չեմ սկսել : ) Ես մանկուց սովորել եմ որ պետքա շորերը լվացնել ամենաուշը 2-3 անգամ հագնելուց հետո :  Իսկ անկողինը ամենաշատը 10 օրը մեկ պետքա փոխել : Լվացքը ըստ հագուստի գույնի և որակի բաժանել  : Տեսնես որ սկսեմ մենակ ապրել կհետևեմ մամայի դասերին


Անկողինը տասը օ՞ր :-o Մամաս ասում ա, որ տղաներինը պետք ա հաճախ փոխել, որտև շատ են քրտնում, բայց աղջիկներինը 3-4 շաբաթը մեկ լրիվ նորմալ ա:

----------


## Մուշու

> Անկողինը տասը օ՞ր :-o Մամաս ասում ա, որ տղաներինը պետք ա հաճախ փոխել, որտև շատ են քրտնում, բայց աղջիկներինը 3-4 շաբաթը մեկ լրիվ նորմալ ա:


Պետք է անկողինը փոխել ավելի շուտ քան  լվացքի փոշու հոտը կհասցնի անցնել  :Smile:  Համ էլ մաքուր անկողին  :Love:

----------

Նիկեա (07.11.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Կարևորը՝ հետո արդուկելու հարց չլինի  :Smile: 

Ես անհույս եմ, մամաս ինչքան էլ սովորեցնում է՝ տենց էլ բան չեմ հիշում, լցնում եմ լվացքի մեքենայի մեջ ինչ ձեռս ընկնի (դե աշխատում եմ գուլպաներն ու սպիտակեղեննն իրար հետ չլվանալ, բայց դե ։Ճ )։ 

Քամել տենց էլ չսովորեցի, որ մեկ-մեկ բան է պետք լինում ձեռքով լվանալ, հետո էդ շորը տանջամահ եմ անում, ոչ թե քամում, բայց մեկ է՝ մեջը մի լիտր ջուր է մնում։ 

Մեկ էլ փռել չգիտեմ։ Էդ էլ է արարողակարգ, չէ՞, որ ըստ գույնի, չափի, տեսակի են փռում, դեպի դուրս կամ դեպի ներս, թարս դարձրած կամ չդարձրած։ Ինձ մոտ լվացքի դեպքում էլ է ամեն ինչ նենց, ոնց որ կյանքումս. ոնց պատահի՝ տենց էլ անում եմ։

----------

Նիկեա (07.11.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

ես մեր շորերը թարս չեմ դարձնում փռելուց։ գերադասում եմ մթնոլորտի կեղտը նստի արտաքին մակերեսին, քան էն մասին, որը մեր մարմնին ա քսվելու։

----------

Alphaone (07.11.2014), Մ Մ (13.11.2014), Մուշու (07.11.2014), Նիկեա (07.11.2014), Ուլուանա (08.11.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մեզ մոտ լվացք անելը հատուկ արարողություն ա դարձել։ Նախորդ բնակարաններում, որ ապրում էինք, լվացքատունը հենց շենքի տակ էր, շատ հարմար էր, տանում դնում էիր ու գալիս տանդ քո գործերով զբաղվում, իսկ հիմա առանձնատանն ենք ապրում, ու լվացքատուն չկա։ Իսկ վարձու տրվող տներում լվացքի մեքենա, որպես կանոն չի լինում (բացառությունները չհաշված)։ Ստիպված բեռով–բարձով գնում ենք մոտակա լվացքատուն (հա, ընտանյոք  :Jpit: ), որը մեր տնից մոտ 15 րոպեյվա ոտքի ճամփա ա։ Ահագին ժամանակատար գործ ա մեր լվացքը. երկուսուկես ժամ տևում ա ամբողջ պրոցեսը՝ գնալ–գալն էլ հետը։ Լվացքը դնելուց հետո լվացքատանը սպասում ենք, ընթացքում էլ դե հանել, դնել չորացնելու, հետո ծալել, դասավորել և այլն։ Ու քանի որ վճարովի ա, գերադասում ենք որոշակի տեսակի շորեր (ներքնաշորեր, գիշերանոցներ, գուլպաներ և այլն) մեծ քանակությամբ ունենալ, որպեսզի ամեն պարտիան լիարժեք լցված լինի, մեկ ա, նույն փողն ենք ծախսում։ Էդպես, երկու շաբաթը մեկ ենք լվացք անում։ 

Ես հետևյալ կերպ եմ առանձնացնում լվացքը. 
ներքնաշորեր 
գուլպաներ 
գիշերանոցներ ու շապիկներ
տղայիս շորեր
սև կամ շատ մուգ երանգների շորեր, որոնք հիմնականում տաբատներ են, էդ թվում՝ ջինսեր
սպիտակ շորեր (համարյա չունենք, շատ հազվադեպ)
բրդյա շորեր
նուրբ գործվածքներ
սպիտակեղեն (անկողին)
մնացած բոլորը

Չորացնելիս չեմ առանձնացնում, ուղղակի հավասարաչափ բաշխում եմ երկու կամ երեք չորացուցիչ մեքենաների միջև։ Բացառիկ դեպքերը չհաշված՝ ամեն ինչ չորացնում եմ առավելագույն ջերմաստիճանով։ Չորանալուց հետո համարյա ոչինչ արդուկելու կարիք չի լինում։ Արդուկելն ինձ համար աշխարհի ամենազզվելի տնային գործն ա, ու էդ առումով ինձ համար էս չորացնող մեքենաները փրկություն են։ Ամուսնուս համար մենակ կոնֆերանսից կոնֆերանս ինչ–որ պաշտոնական կամ դրան մոտ վերնաշապիկ կարող ա արդուկեմ ու վերջ։ Մնացածը առանց արդուկելու էլ նորմալ տեսքի են լինում սովորաբար, հազարից մեկ կարող ա պետք լինի ինչ–որ բան արդուկել։

Ի դեպ, քանի առիթ ա, հարցնեմ, չնայած հիշում եմ, որ մի երկու տարի առաջ ինչ–որ թեմայում էդ հարցը քննարկվել ա, բայց ոչինչ, մի հատ էլ ասեք  :Jpit: . երեխաների հագուստը ո՞ր տարիքից եք սկսել ձերի հետ լվանալ։ Տղաս շուտով չորս տարեկան կդառնա, ու իր հագուստը դեռ առանձին եմ լվանում, բայց մտածում եմ՝ երևի արդեն կարելի ա մերի հետ լվանալ։

----------

Cassiopeia (08.11.2014), Srtik (09.11.2014), Նիկեա (08.11.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ան, Կորյունինը սկսեցի մեր հագուստի հետ լվանանալ, երբ Աստղը ծնվեց: Իսկ Տրդատի ծնվելուց հետո Աստղի ու Կորյունի հագուստ դարձավ առանձին պարտիա  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (09.11.2014)

----------


## laro

Ես Երևանում լվացք համարյա թե չեմ անում...լվանում եմ խալաթս ու մի երկու թեթև բան....մնացացծը տենց երկու շաբաթը մեկ հետս տանում եմ մեր տուն, մամաս ա լվանում...մանավանդ սպիտակեղենի հոտը նե՜նց լավն ա, ոչ մեկ իմ մամայի նման չի լվանում  :Jpit:   Բա խալաթս  :Love:  նենց անուշ բուրում ա ու նենց ճռճռիկ ա լինում, որ մաման ա լվանում.... Հաճախ ժամանակս չի հերիքում, ձեռքով էլ շորերս չեմ լվանում, էս տանը մեքենա չկա, հավաքում եմ տանում Կիրովական: Ամեն անգամ վեշով գնում եմ, վեշով գալիս: 
Մի անգամ որոշել էի մեծ լվացք անեմ անցած տարի. տանը ժավել կար, ես էլ դրանից մի կաթիլ կաթացրել էի սպիտակ շորի վրա: Ու պարզվեց անփույթ եմ եղել ու մի հինգ հատ շոր փչացրի: Նենց սիրուն ժակետ էի փչացրել, որ լացում էի....պուպուշ տրիկոս ու իմ սիրած մայկան էլ փչացրի....կյանքում ժավել չէի օգտագործել, էդ մի անգամն էր, առաջին ու վերջին  :Jpit:  Լվանալուց շորերը առանձնացնում եմ սև և ընդհանրապես մուգ գույներ, սպիտակ և գունավոր շորեր: Սպիտակի մեջ կարամ ներառեմ նաև բաց գույները, օրինակ բաց վարդագույն կամ բաց կապույտ....իսկ կարմիրը, մուգ կապույտը կամ մուգ կանաչը հիմնականում գույն են տալիս: Մի անգամ կանաչ սրբիչը, կարմիր սրբիչն ու իմ  սպիտակ սրբիչը մի տեղ էի լվացել, սպիտակ սրբիչիցս սպիտակ տեղ չէր մնացել  :Jpit:  Սեփական շորերս փչացնելով սովորում եմ մամային լսել ու ուշադիր լինել: Իսկ փռելը տենց խնդիր չի, մաման փռում ա ըստ երանգների ըստ չափերի....ես էլ եմ աշխատում էդպես փռել, մանավանդ, եթե Կիրովակնում եմ ու մաման կողքս ա, մաքսիմալ ճիշտ եմ փռում, որ չխոսա  :Jpit:  Մաման ընդհանրապես շատ բծախնդիր ա, ամեն ինչի վրա խոսում էր փոքր ժամանակ, մեր ծանոթներն ասում էին դու երեխեքիդ վրա թաշկինակ բռնելու ձևի վրա էլ ես խոսում  :Jpit:  Իրոք էդպես էր. մի անգամ հիշում եմ, հատուկ ինձ նստացրել էր ու ստիպում էր ինձ ուտել էնպես, որ բացարձակ ոչ մի ձայն չգա: Էդ բծախնդիր լինելը արտահայտվում էր նաև տան կատարյալ մաքրության մեջ, ամեեեն ինչ աչքը տեսնում էր.... Հերթափոխով էր մաման աշխատում, ես ու քիրս ազատություն էինք ստանում, իրիկունը տունը թափռտում էինք, առավոտը շու վեր կենում հավաքում, մեզ թվում էր իդեալական ա ամեն ինչ, բայց մամաս մի բան գտնում էր  :Jpit:  Մինչև հիմա էլ էդպես ա, էն ժամանակ բողոքում էի, բայց հիմա շնորհակալ եմ, ես էլ իմ երեխեքին տենց կդաստիարակեմ: Էրեկ Երևան էր գալու մամաս, արդեն մի քանի րոպե էր մնում, որ տուն գա, տնով մեկ ման եմ գալիս ու բարձրաձայն հերթով ստուգում, տեսնում ամեն ինչ կարգի՞ն ա, որ բան չասի: Չնայած իմ մաման հասկանում ա, որ իր աղջիկը տան հետևից ընկնելու շատ ժամանակ չունի ու ըմբռնումով ա մոտենում: Էլ չի ասում գնացածդ տեղն ասելու են մերդ չի սովորացրել  :Jpit:   Շեղվեցի թեմայից....մամայիս կարոտից ա, էսօր ա գնացել, բայց արդն կարոտում եմ....

----------

Alphaone (11.11.2014), Cassiopeia (09.11.2014), Srtik (09.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.11.2014), Նիկեա (09.11.2014)

----------


## Srtik

Լվացքի առումով բախտս բերել է, որովհետև մեր շենքն էն բացառություններից է, որ ամեն բնակարան լվացքի համար նախատեսված առանձին սենյակ ունի։ Մի խոսքով՝ որ ժամին ուզում, միացնում ենք լվացքի մեքենան։ Ես էլ եմ շորերը պարտադիր ըստ գույների առանձնացնում. նուրբ գործվածքները, ներքնաշորերը, գուլպաները և այլն առանձին լվանում։ Հենց տեսնում եմ՝ էդ տեսակներից մեկից որոշակի քանակությամբ շոր է հավաքվել, անմիջապես լցնում եմ մեքենայի մեջ ու միացնում։ Ընթացքում էլ հանգիստ ուրիշ գործ եմ անում, հենց կանգնում է, չորացուցիչ եմ տեղափոխում ու էլի գնում գործս շարունակելու։ Սպիտակեղենը երկու շաբաթը մեկ եմ լվանում։
Քանի որ առաջին հարկում ենք ապրում, շենքի հետևն էլ շատ հարմար է շորեր փռելու համար, ամռանը զուր էի համարում էդ չորացնելու սարք միացնելը, որովհետև դրսում շատ կարճ ժամանակում արևը չորացնում էր, բայց հետո կողքի հարևանները որ եկան, միանգամից զավթեցին պարաններս, հիմա ամառ-ձմեռ չորացուցիչ եմ միացնում։

----------

Նիկեա (09.11.2014)

----------

